# Dividers



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello,

I'm hoping to get a kritter cage for my bettas, (the 5g one) and put a divider in so I can keep them in the same container. Has anyone made a divider before or know of any tips I can use to make this happen?

Thanks,
Shea


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is a nice tutorial by Neelie: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I found this a while back, its a ready made divider. I can only seem to find it for a 10 gall so doubt it will be any use but here's the link encase you want to look in to it =)

http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Plax-Tank-Divider-10Gal/dp/B0007ZN3KW


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Heres another link:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome. Easy enough and cheap. Im doing this for a Kritter Kage currently until I can afford a larger actual tank. I used the plastic "Quick Count" cross stitch mounts which were 39 cents at Michaels, and binder keeprs that were like 2$. Now I just have to let it dry. The only hard part is that the Kritter Kage is tapered and I had to draw out a template for my plastic cross stitch material. I think that this will work well too because I can always replace the cross stitch material if it gets too dirty by easily sliding it out of the dividers. 

Thanks everyone! I'll post some finished pictures in a few days after the sealant dries!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

What size critter keeper did you get?


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

I got the medium one, so I think I've heard that it holds about 3.5 gallons (from what I've read on the forum). It will be just a little small for my two bettas, but my main project is to get a 10 gallon tank and divide it into three sections and have Bettas on the outer portions and other breeds of fish that can live together in the middle portion. So this will be a temporary home until I can afford the larger tank and supplies.

I saw your thread on the Kritter cage, I can let you know how my two like the set up? I've never used on before.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

My betta seems to be better in the 2.4 gall than he was in the 12, you think of 11 litres and you instantly don't think it will be big enough but this tank seems really spacious I was quite shocked lol. I never thought about dividing a critter keeper so it would be great if you could let me know =) how did you find making the dividers? I have read stickys on here but they seem quite complicated to make.


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

I used the link that someone posted earlier in this thread (the first link someone posted). It looked complicated, but really it was pretty easy. I can post pictures of the material I used later, but basically I just had to buy the plastic meshy stuff, report bindings and silicone aquarium glue. I think the hardest part was finding the center of the kritter cage..I'm not good at that so my divider is a little off center..but it still looks fine. Also with the KCs they're tapered, so the bottoms are not as wide as the tops. All I did differently was just take paper and trace the edges of the cage, cut out the outline, and then trace it onto the plastic mesh and trimmed it to fit perfectly.

Otherwise, after that stuff its really easy, all you do is put the aquarium glue on the bindings and glue them in place. Let them sit for 2 days and then put the mesh in and do any touch ups. 

I thought it was going to be really hard at first, and I even asked my boyfriend to help me. I wound up doing it myself and it was fine!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

It sounds really difficult but I guess its just one of those things ,that when you get stuck in to it, it'll be as easy as cheese on toast lmao. I look forward to seeing the pics =)


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm glad that tutorial worked for you. Neelie has helped a lot of people with that thread. 

Your progress looks nice thus far, also. Simple and clean.


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is the material I used for the divider, it was 82 cents for two (just in case I messed up).
















These were the report binders I bought, which were $2.79








And the silicone sealant.


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

Kittles said:


> I'm glad that tutorial worked for you. Neelie has helped a lot of people with that thread.
> 
> Your progress looks nice thus far, also. Simple and clean.


Thank you very much! I'm really glad you posted that thread!


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

All done pictures:








Here's the new fish I got..sadly in a mason jar while I got this thing all set up. He reminds me of the rainbow fish because some of his fins are shiny and colorful:


----------

